# Dream to raise from a puppy to my next dual purpose patrol dog



## Policetrack91011 (Jan 2, 2019)

Good morning, 

I’ve been an Officer for about 7.5yrs and a K9 handler for almost 2 of those. I got my dream job when we had a few surprise openings after three handlers left to work for different agencies. I got the oldest of the dogs, a Dutch shepherd. I love him and his ball of energy, but he is a little adhd (best way to describe him). I have learned a lot from him. He is currently 8.5yrs and shows no sign of slowing down, however, I know he’ll probably retire in a year or two depending on his health. There are some things I love about him, some I would have changed to make him a better patrol dog if I would have got him from the start and things we’re constantly working on to get better individually and as a team! With that being said I have been thinking about the future and my next dog (have to with his age). 

I’ve always had a dream of raising from a puppy. I think the bond, starting early with obedience especially, tracking, scent work and aggression control would make an amazing patrol dog. Obviously the hardest part is picking the right pup. Bloodlines and working history are a must. Anyone have any good breeders they recommend? Any that work specifically for breeding for police work? If there’s one in Michigan where I live that would be great. Would love to research them and pick their brains. I want to explore all my options. The big risk from raising from a puppy is obviously you could all the time and effort into the pup and realize they are not cut out for police work. A lot of time and effort that could be all for not if they end up not having the drive needed. 

We usually get our dogs green between 14-18months from a reputable kennel. Once our k9 is selected we train them ourselves. The only thing they know how to do when we get them, would be to bite. (But not out) obviously we know their drive is high, which is great. But still train essentially from scratch. So I don’t think training from a puppy would be to far off. Obviously a green dog is more mature than a puppy, which helps. Any input, ideas and suggestions would be great! Thank you.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Not Michigan, but I would recommend this breeder. He has numerous contracts to supply dogs to police departments and the military. He breeds mainly unregistered KNPV Mals and DS's but has a few FCI registered breedings at times. 
https://www.loganhauskennels.com


----------

